# anyone have any thoughts on this?



## DylanDownright84 (Apr 12, 2017)

Found it in a lot of 20ish ounces of scrap silver yesterday. Google hasn't provide much except for some poetry from the 18th century I think. It looks antique. I haven't cleaned it and it does looks interesting. Anyone else ever seen anything similar to this or have any ideas? Thanks everyone! Found two Tiffany & Co pendants as well, but I'm about 99% certain they're fakes.


----------



## Tndavid (Apr 12, 2017)

Vintage dog tag perhaps?


----------



## Tndavid (Apr 12, 2017)

Clarksville is acually bout an hour away from me :shock:


----------



## g_axelsson (Apr 13, 2017)

The "Please return to" sounds like a dog tag or a baggage tag. It seems strange that there is an airplane on a dog tag... but I don't own a dog so it might be normal.

Did some googling too.

Dog tag :
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Antique-Military-Leeds-Point-NJ-Silver-Plate-Dog-Tag-Token-Female-Issue-1875-/381680700957

Luggage tags :
https://img1.etsystatic.com/123/1/7837399/il_340x270.863672445_b1sq.jpg
https://img1.etsystatic.com/138/0/5978702/il_570xN.1031744315_o7qf.jpg

Göran


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Apr 13, 2017)

Maybe for checking in a dog to ride on an airplane? :?


----------



## DylanDownright84 (Apr 13, 2017)

Luggage tag does make sense. Tried looking up the name and didn't get much and the address came up as a rental property. Kinda interesting. Looks pretty old too.


----------



## DylanDownright84 (Apr 13, 2017)

The numbers on the back still seem funny. Maybe a date? Month day then year? Never seen a "year" typed out like that.


----------



## Dpetes (Apr 13, 2017)

Dylan, 

You are correct that the numbers on back is the date for when it was made. That is how they used to date some items. It would be stated as 19 thousand and 31. theses tags were used on luggage, purses, wallets, and key rings. 

You would may get more money by putting on Ebay or some other site than you will get for the silver on it.

Dwayne


----------



## Sen (Apr 13, 2017)

I'll say this, if I could find one of those with my ancestor's name on it I would pay a pretty penny. If I found out it was melted down I'd be awfully hurt.


----------



## upcyclist (Apr 13, 2017)

Yup, luggage tag from "Nineteen hundred and thirty-one".

It couldn't hurt to throw it on eBay. If it doesn't sell, process it.


----------



## Yggdrasil (Apr 13, 2017)

Hi!
It may even be possible to track living relatives from one of these genealogy sites.
Researching ones history is quite popular some places.
It may take some effort though. 8)


----------



## upcyclist (Apr 13, 2017)

Yggdrasil said:


> Hi!
> It may even be possible to track living relatives from one of these genealogy sites.
> Researching ones history is quite popular some places.
> It may take some effort though. 8)


Good idea! And I found her!

Using my ancestry.com login, I did a quick search and found a Mattie B. Fambrough that lived on High St in Clarksville during the 1930 census. She was 45 at the time of the census. 

The tricky part would be finding relatives--most of the geneology sites tend to minimize info on living relatives. But you might be able to find something on a general web search.

Edit to add: Or not. She & her husband adopted a Louis R. Edgar, who was 8 and living with them during the 1930 census.


----------



## DylanDownright84 (Apr 13, 2017)

Wow, thanks everyone! I'm going to do some more searching on the Web and see if I can find possible relatives. You guys are truly amazing! Thanks for the help. I will post updates once I find some information. I always save the pieces I find that stand out anyways. Let's see where it goes!


----------



## DylanDownright84 (Apr 13, 2017)

Update for all of ya! I found the family on Facebook and sent about 6 messages to them. Just waiting for replies now.


----------



## anachronism (Apr 13, 2017)

DylanDownright84 said:


> Update for all of ya! I found the family on Facebook and sent about 6 messages to them. Just waiting for replies now.



Hehe I hope it goes well for you and they don't think you're stalking them :lol: 

Good luck.

Jon


----------



## DylanDownright84 (Apr 13, 2017)

Hahaha I attached pictures of the item in each message. Hopefully they don't think I'm some weirdo.


----------



## upcyclist (Apr 14, 2017)

Well done! I hope they're excited!


----------



## DylanDownright84 (Apr 23, 2017)

I have another possible "find" to run by you all. Found this in another bunch of scrap silver I got. It's stamped 925 with the letters "BGE," which come up as the "Bradford Exchange." The stones look to be sapphires as per my research. Which makes sense because I originally thought them to be onyx, but upon closer inspection they have a beautiful deep blue color. Brand new they're $130, but the gold plated trim that was on the groove going around the heart is gone. It's a hefty little piece too, weighing in at almost 17g. It's a neat little piece and I decided to save it from my melting dish for the moment.


----------

